# Glass Tops



## madfish325 (Jun 15, 2008)

What do you call the plastic strip that holds the glass together?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

the hinge...


----------



## madfish325 (Jun 15, 2008)

If I went to a home depot what would I ask for?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

They don't carry it...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=13819


----------



## madfish325 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Although its nice to have replacements for your glass, it seems the replacements plus if you decided to buy new glass will be more than a new Versi lid

Art

P.S. Is there a good way to make your own hinge? Silicone, piano hinge attached with silicone etc. That last one I didnt think to hard about.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

On my 60G I have been running it withou the hinge since it wore off. No need to spend $ on less crytical equipment IMO


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Jul 17, 2006)

You can go "old school". Run a bead of silicone over the two halves of the glass and flatten it evenly (popsicle stick make a nice cheap spreader) about 1mm thick.


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

mr.dark-saint said:


> You can go "old school". Run a bead of silicone over the two halves of the glass and flatten it evenly (popsicle stick make a nice cheap spreader) about 1mm thick.


That's what I did to repair mine and it has been working great for months. I think it looks better too. The popsicle stick is a good idea -- I used my finger and didn't think to wet it first. What a mess! :roll:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

What I'd like to find is this...









on one of my tanks it has this so the glass panes slide over each other. The "H" one is the center and the "E" ones are on each end of a 4' tank. So the glass is 2' long.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Riceburner, how about this stuff http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2275 or this stuff http://www.nextag.com/plastic-track/search-html


----------



## barst00lprophet (Jan 24, 2010)

my big al's sells that stuff for like a buck a foot


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

cool...that might work.









will check on the glass thickness and see if HD carries it....or Big Al's.


----------

